# Sailing and Exercise / Pilates



## shofmeyer (Jun 27, 2007)

My wife, who is a Physical Therapist and Certified Pilates Instructor, recently found herself anchored out for too long in the Sacramento Delta and put together an exercise routine. As it seems most pilates equipment is built out of blocks and line, she got a bit creative with a Pilates workout onboard. Here is a link to her youtube video that she made while our batteries were still around 12 volts. Hope you enjoy! Link: YouTube - Boater's Anywhere Workout - Pilates for Sailors

I guess you can consider our old Cal 34 one big Pilates reformer.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

hi and thanks for posting
interesting, useful and no-nonsense in the limited space of a deck 

shai


----------



## mikeandrebecca (Oct 30, 2008)

hmmm... looks familiar...

YouTube - TRX at Sea


----------



## mikeandrebecca (Oct 30, 2008)

hmmm... looks familiar...

YouTube - TRX at Sea


----------



## shofmeyer (Jun 27, 2007)

That is funny! You must be on to something there. My wife gives your video a thumbs up. Happy Cruising!


----------

